# Green Card



## Kevlegs (Jun 15, 2011)

I finally received my green card yesterday so now it is official YAY

Only took three weeks from entering the country.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Congratulations, Kev !!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

